# roaming dog grooming business in costa tropical



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, could anyone let me know, how viable a mobile dog grooming business would be in the area. and if there are many around. hoping too cater too the spaniards as well as ex pats, any info would be really appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont think there are many small businesses that can be started and successful at this moment in time. You'd have to register as autonomo, which will cost around 250€ a month, I dont know if you'd need permits, but you would need a van, plenty of advertising etc. I'm not sure you'd make enough to live on????? 

I cant really comment on dog grooming, altho when we lived there with our two dogs, a westie and a ....... mongrel, we used to get them done at the kennels when we went back to the UK - for an extra 10€ each and f they got dirty, I'd stick em in the bath. Its never occurred to me to think about a mobile groomer either in Spain or the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are several non-mobile grooming companies around here and they all seem to be doing very well which I find a bit surprising. As for a monile one, I really have no idea, but I think you will need permits and licences etc, plus autonomo, but if you don't try, you will never know. Best thing would be to come over to your preferred location and do some market research, such as asking people with dogs outside a vets place??


----------



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, thats what we plan too do, I have lived in spain before, speak Spanish, and already have my bank account and ID card in place... we are in no rush, and want too make sure that their is a market for this. before we take the plunge, will rent and see how it goes... Only really know the northern part of spain and Madrid,.. but know how the clogs work slowly and the paper work involved... so will be very careful about making any big decisions before taking a look


----------



## 4stephanie (Jan 9, 2013)

Certainly the Spaniards dont treat their pets the same as us Brits. I do not suspect they would even consider paying for this service. Most dogs Ive seen have been left to run the streets or neglected and so many end up in the dogs home. Dont know how viable this business would be over there but wish you the best of luck.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

4stephanie said:


> Certainly the Spaniards dont treat their pets the same as us Brits. I do not suspect they would even consider paying for this service. Most dogs Ive seen have been left to run the streets or neglected and so many end up in the dogs home. Dont know how viable this business would be over there but wish you the best of luck.


the Spanish around here with the little westies & other similar dogs (most of which are smaller than my cats!) certainly have them groomed

whether they'd use a mobile service is another matter - I suspect there would be licensing issues too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

katie5252 said:


> Thanks, thats what we plan too do, I have lived in spain before, speak Spanish, and already have my bank account and* ID card* in place... we are in no rush, and want too make sure that their is a market for this. before we take the plunge, will rent and see how it goes... Only really know the northern part of spain and Madrid,.. but know how the clogs work slowly and the paper work involved... so will be very careful about making any big decisions before taking a look



*ID card* :confused2:

how/when did you get that??


they've only recently started issuing 'resident' cards (in some areas) after a break of more than 5 years during which time they've been issuing green A4 certificates

& the current cards aren't valid as ID


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

do look very carefully into it as you are not even allowed to wash your car on the street.

Your vehicle will need to be registered as a work vehicle = ITV more often (I think every 6 months instead of some which are 2 years) and also your vehicle insurance will of course be higher.

Are you a qualified groomer? 

The Spanish on average pay €10 for a full groom (which is for a 'spanish' groom, not what a qualified English groomer would class as a proper groom even really) and they tend to take their dogs to the vets groomer usually.

I guess it will very much depend on the areas you wish to cover - that could be the vital key.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

4stephanie said:


> Certainly the Spaniards dont treat their pets the same as us Brits. I do not suspect they would even consider paying for this service. Most dogs Ive seen have been left to run the streets or neglected and so many end up in the dogs home. Dont know how viable this business would be over there but wish you the best of luck.


In my area (Madrid ish) and in the Bilbao area a good few take their pets to be groomed. When we had a fox terrier we'd get his coat done twice may be three times a year.
Now we have a mixed race dog with short hair and don't bother.
I've seen a lot of pet grooming places open and close, and there's a tatty van in the area which has been going for quite a time. The only place I know that's been going steady for years is attached to a vets.


----------

